# using ash wood for a slingshot



## joffy01582 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm liking the look of ash at the moment and was wondering if it#ll be upto the job of making one one pebble shooters twin loop catties


----------



## joffy01582 (Sep 11, 2014)

almost forgot it'll be 20mm stock or maybe 20mm white oak


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Ash is a good hardwood and so is oak.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

They make good bows out of it and oyster tong handles slingshot should be good.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

If I Recall Correctly The Wham-O Was Made Of Ash. So It's Plenty Durable For Use!


----------



## joffy01582 (Sep 11, 2014)

Looks like i'm off to my localish timber supplier after work


----------



## joffy01582 (Sep 11, 2014)

UPDATE....... I bought two nice off cuts this afternoon a piece of 18mm walnut and a nice piece of 18mm ash also 3 ebony plates for £20 ail in ...............I've been trying to post a picture or a link but I cannot.


----------



## joffy01582 (Sep 11, 2014)

I've attached a picture


----------



## joffy01582 (Sep 11, 2014)

well I've been busy this morning with the band saw .....................I managed the snap my 1/4" blade but as luck had it I had a 3/8" one in reserve ........I would had them routed and sanded and finished today but swmbo (she who must be obeyed) had requested my presence today.

here's a picture of the work in progress.

thanks go to Scarface tom for the Tom_Ergo and pebble shooter for the mp2014 and the twin loop mk2 for sharing their files. :bowdown:

ps I'm not sure if the woods ash or oak as the grain looks similar but the end grains different but all I know is that I'm happy so far :neener:

oh it's 20mm stock it will come up nice with a coat or two of Danish oil I can't wait to try the walnut next


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Those Look Good So Far!


----------



## joffy01582 (Sep 11, 2014)

well the first 3 attempts went a bit wrong when using my router table to ease the edges of my babies ................bang 1st one got kick back and that was ruined followed by 2 and 3 :violin:so I bit the bullet and got busy straight after work this afternoon ....started at 3.45 pm and packed my tools away at 7pm just as it was getting dark (british summer time for you) anyways managed to make 6 slingshots workedlike a production line with the shaping done by my new bestest tool the black and decker finger sander which made shaping a delight :bowdown: anyways heres my attempts............. I do like working with the walnut ...........................I'm going to make the bands once I;ve applied a few coats of finish and found a supply of leather maybe a trip to the charity shops on the cards


----------



## joffy01582 (Sep 11, 2014)

the only thing I found the router table is good for was making the band grooves using a 3/8ths bullnose bit at a 4mm depth


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

As soon as you mentioned "Walnut"....mmm, hope it's a nice piece...

..and it "looks Beautiful!"

I would imagine: routers to be a bit 'savage' for the delicate task of "shaping" .... Many like the sanding drums...

I just like to stick to "hand tools" as you have a little more control. Don't get me wrong - you can still "stuff-up" with them too!

Keep going!...patience...Keep going! and treat swmbo with TLC and it's win win!


----------



## joffy01582 (Sep 11, 2014)

there's 3 Danish oiled and waxed done and awaiting bands and pouches ..............the walnut ergo is going to my nephew and the ash twin loop (looks more like ash now it's got a coat of Danish oil) is going to his dad (my brother) as I promised them both one and the walnut twin loop is going to my shooting buddy as a thank you .............I've been asking around at work for a piece of 4-5mm aluminium plate so I can make my own twin loop with a zebrano and walnut sandwich which I hope shall be a nice combination


----------



## Bulls-Eye (Aug 7, 2014)

Very nice looking line UP! Don't forget that ball bats are made out of ash. Strong wood!!!


----------



## joffy01582 (Sep 11, 2014)

all 3 finished banded and pouched and already at their new homes .................sad to see them go but onwards and upwards :naughty:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks 4 Showing well made 
Cheers


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Those are some sweet-ash slingshots!


----------

